# Best angles for a bench swing



## Skiedra (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm having difficulty finding info about bench swings. I see benches that have backrest and seating coming at an angle.

Some seats are parallel to the ground, while some have their front raised a little bit.

Similar with backrests.

From your expedience / thinking, what is the best choice / angles? Or should I do it trial and error style?


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

A google search on bench swing brings lots of hits.

Here are a couple.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Do-It-Yourself/2008-08-01/How-To-Build-A-Porch-Swing.aspx

http://www.wikihow.com/Build-a-Porch-Swing


----------



## Skiedra (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks, Nicky


----------

